# Equipment upgrade



## NilsPilsGolf (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm looking to upgrade parts of the content in my bag. In that regard I had a look at the Ping G425 Max. But, no. I just could'nt wrap my head around the way it looks. I could, litterarly, feel my confidence waporize like water on a hot bbq. So the idea is discarded!
So we're back to the Sim Max 2 i guess. Concerning the 3w. There is no other brand of clubs that can get the same numbers!?!?
Any other brands, makes or models I should look into before charging the creditcard?


----------



## henrywilson (Mar 17, 2021)

NilsPilsGolf said:


> I'm looking to upgrade parts of the content in my bag. In that regard I had a look at the Ping G425 Max. But, no. I just could'nt wrap my head around the way it looks. I could, litterarly, feel my confidence waporize like water on a hot bbq. So the idea is discarded!
> So we're back to the Sim Max 2 i guess. Concerning the 3w. There is no other brand of clubs that can get the same numbers!?!?
> Any other brands, makes or models I should look into before charging the creditcard?


Sim Max 2 is a great idea for upgrading the contents in your bag. And while you're at it do check out Bionic StableGrip Gloves bundle because it has a ventilation feature which helps with a firm grip for the swinging action. I had a smooth golfing experience using this because usually the moisture loosens my grip but this one worked well for me!


----------

